# How can I permanently delete my account?



## bratan (Dec 9, 2007)

It's been years since I last heard of TiVo. Just last week I started to get spammed and realized that I still have account here. Is there any way to delete it?
Or should I start posting ads about penis enlargement and Nigerian prince opportunities?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If by "spammed" you mean getting the updates about recent activity on TCF, you can unsubscribe using the button in the email. They're legitimate emails, not spam, and the unsubscribe works. (They're tied to a setting in your account that you may never have been aware of before, and that apparently didn't matter until TCF moved to new hosting software recently. And despite the third-party return address, they are indeed generated on behalf of TCF.)


----------



## Leo999 (Apr 14, 2018)

bratan said:


> Is there any way to delete it?


Yup... same thing here. Thanks for the response, Rob... but do you (or anyone) know of a way to delete the account? I don't see that option anywhere.
I do understand I can unsubscribe... but I would rather just eliminate my account completely.
I suppose I could create a new email address... tie my account to that address... then be done with it... but I like to keep things tidy.


----------



## VSPlatform (Oct 1, 2021)

If you would like to close your account, please use the Contact Us form and reach out to our site support team. They will be able to assist you with this request.

Daniel


----------

